# Taurus pt100/101



## tom1911sigfreak

Ok so I said I would never buy another Taurus after having all the problems with my 990, but low and behold somehow the last time out to taurus the little 990 came back and is working great 400 rounds and I was wore out loading and unloading! It really restored some faith in me. So with that being said I have upon me a chance to own a pt100 or 101 for a really low price $349 for the 100 and $359 for the 101 I have my friends old pt92 this weekend to shoot to see if I even like this style of gun. So far I really like the feel of his, but keep in mind his is an early version. I want to put a 40 in my safe and would like some input from 100/101 owners. Thanks Tom


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i own both, a pt92af and a pt100.... wish the 92 decocked like the 100 but love them both. 

both are electroless nickel


----------



## berettatoter

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i own both, a pt92af and a pt100.... wish the 92 decocked like the 100 but love them both.
> 
> both are electroless nickel


Ran strong for you then? I was considering the PT100 for a new purchase.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i still own, shoot and carry both.... never had a failure of any kind that wasnt attributed to me occasionally limp wristing. both are fed thru the old ramline extended mags, pre-ban and still work perfectly..... the 92 has uncle mikes grips and the 100 has hogues.

i would buy them again in a heartbeat


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

Good to hear that Ted, I just got in from my shop and spent some time with my friends 92. To me it feels very much like a 1911. I like that, I broke it down cleaned and oiled it up, I never had my hands on one till now and in seconds I had her apart. Seems very well built and user friendly. Are the new ones built just as good? I think he said this 92 is 18 or 20 years old. Can't wait to shoot it. Oh big question is the 100 going to be a major difference over the 92? Thanks Tom


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

my pt92 is from 1989, the pt100 is from 1991 or 92.... i cant tell you if the new ones are of the same quality, i dont own one..... altho i do own a 2000 pt22 aqnd it works just as well..... i like the taurus warranty and have used it for a cosmetic issue even tho it was specifically excluded, taurus sent me a NEW pistol. 

i am a happy owner.... i added aftermarket adjustable sights to both guns so the 101 would be my choice at the prices you stated....

the only difference in my two is that the pt100 has a decocker/safety and the 92 has a traditional safety..... other than that, same gun


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

That 92 is a real nice shooting gun. I'm used to my cz's shooting a bit to the right for me and the 92 is dead on! I had to relearn. after 10 rounds I was right on center from 12 yards. I am looking forward to getting one. That place thats selling them at that price is cdnnsportsinc if you know anyone who is also looking for one.


----------



## berettatoter

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i still own, shoot and carry both.... never had a failure of any kind that wasnt attributed to me occasionally limp wristing. both are fed thru the old ramline extended mags, pre-ban and still work perfectly..... the 92 has uncle mikes grips and the 100 has hogues.
> 
> i would buy them again in a heartbeat


Thanks. I trust word of mouth recommendations over anything else.:smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

used to be a FFL dealer, sold many...only had one ever need the warranty service and the was one of my own guns... i am an owner and a fan


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

So i'm all set to order the pt101 and I go to the local range to buy some .45 brass and low and behold they got a mint pt92. They want 399.00 for it but will only budge to $375.00 plus tax. The pt101 new with shipping and transfer works out to the same. The 92 has no box or paperwork but thats no big deal. Just might be a smart thing to go with the 92 as I have 3 other 9mm and 1000 plus cases to reload, I did want a .40 though any advantage having the .40?


----------



## scooter

I have a tanfoglio 75 (cz75 clone) it came with both 9mm and .40 barrels and so far if I shoot 9mm+P ammo I see NO difference between the 2 different calibers.YMMV


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

the entry hole is 1mm bigger .....


----------



## scooter

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the entry hole is 1mm bigger .....


I will have to take some calipers to the range next trip to verify that......:mrgreen:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

scooter said:


> I will have to take some calipers to the range next trip to verify that......:mrgreen:


well a 9mm is 1mm smaller a 10mm (the .40 is a 10mm short)


----------



## scooter

Gee I NEVER knew that /Sarcasm Off


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

tom1911sigfreak said:


> So i'm all set to order the pt101 and I go to the local range to buy some .45 brass and low and behold they got a mint pt92. They want 399.00 for it but will only budge to $375.00 plus tax. The pt101 new with shipping and transfer works out to the same. The 92 has no box or paperwork but thats no big deal. Just might be a smart thing to go with the 92 as I have 3 other 9mm and 1000 plus cases to reload, I did want a .40 though any advantage having the .40?


seriously, i have the 92 AND the 100, there isnt any difference i can see except that i have less rounds in the 40 and it cost more to shoot.... there are all sorts of recoil and muzzle velocity and wound cavity crap out there and none of it means a thing if you shoot the bad guy in the forehead.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

Thanks Ted i'm gonna look at that 92 again. At this point the 92 is lookin like the gun i'm gonna get at this time. I can always get a 100 or 101 down the road. As far as the bad guys my Dan has something sweet for them LOL.


----------



## berettatoter

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the entry hole is 1mm bigger .....


LOL!:mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> seriously, i have the 92 AND the 100, there isnt any difference i can see except that i have less rounds in the 40 and it cost more to shoot.... there are all sorts of recoil and muzzle velocity and wound cavity crap out there and none of it means a thing if you shoot the bad guy in the forehead.


True. A well placed .22 LR bullet will do more to help you out against the criminal than a poorly placed .45 ACP.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

So I went back to look at the 92 and took it down. Boy the thing is like new has 3 mags 2 don't look like anythings been run through them, and best yet it's the decocker version AF-D. I asked if they could do a little better on price but he had to get $375 for it. So we did the paperwork and the state police in VA always put me on hold! Stupid I have a ccw permit. They told me the state police cut back on the people to review the ones that the computer kicks as delay. The owner told me he has with me 6 delays one since last Friday! I thought they had 24 hours time frame? So I told him I was gonna pick through the empty cases for some more .45acp he gave me a bucket and said fill it up on the house since I could'nt do better on the gun! Spent an hour pickin 10 pounds of .45. So that was a great deal! now I hope I don't have to wait all week for the new (to me) gun. Thanks for all the help Tom


----------



## Swampthing

I have two. PT100s in .40 cal. They are a bit heavy but handy in my "Last Man Standing" double rig. I keep em clean and lubed and havent had a malfunction. I have had some issues with other Taurus models. Even a revolver once with what I would guess was about a 12 pound pull on DA. Also some FTF with their revolvers. I was like one of the other posters saying I didnt want to own Taurus anymore but the PT 100 is a game changer for me. It is a fine firearm, dependable and worthy of consideration. I cannot see the difference in the price point and why someone would pay over $1000.00 just for a 'name.' If it shoots and hits the target and doesnt cause you any problems, where is the $1000.00 difference?


----------



## berettatoter

Swampthing said:


> I have two. PT100s in .40 cal. They are a bit heavy but handy in my "Last Man Standing" double rig. I keep em clean and lubed and havent had a malfunction. I have had some issues with other Taurus models. Even a revolver once with what I would guess was about a 12 pound pull on DA. Also some FTF with their revolvers. I was like one of the other posters saying I didnt want to own Taurus anymore but the PT 100 is a game changer for me. It is a fine firearm, dependable and worthy of consideration. I cannot see the difference in the price point and why someone would pay over $1000.00 just for a 'name.' If it shoots and hits the target and doesnt cause you any problems, where is the $1000.00 difference?


FTF with a revolver? WTF? Do you mean the cylinder would not revolve? Just curious.


----------



## JPisforPistol

Your question struck a chord with me, so I'll answer it. You are exactly correct. The cylinders bind up and won't rotate. Not in the the double or single action. I owned four Taurus revolvers and only one of them functioned as intended. One of the other three went back for warranty repair, and after 4 months came back with no improvement. One of the other two, a model 66 may have actually worn out as it had north of 10,000 rounds on it before it began to act up. Smith model 66's are said to go 20,000 rounds before needing work, so this was not a particularly impressive performance. 

I also had model 92, which to be fair the worst I could say about it was that it had an annoying habit of chucking hot empties in between my eyeballs and the lenses of my shooting glasses! I also found it to be bulkier and heavier than my Daewoo DP51 which shot just as well if not better than the 92 and cost less to boot.

There have been occasions since then when I have been tempted by various Tauri, but always found something more reliable and just as interesting to try.


----------



## gnappi

Which finish, Blue or stainless? IMO the SS Taurus are the best finished handguns in the industry. EVERY other maker bead blasts the imperfections so you don't see them, the Taurus are beautifully done. 

The blue Taurus are just ok, but I do have an older 1999 99 AF in nickle that's in 100% working condition! I've never had a problem with any of the half dozen I've had.

So you all know, I'm VERY critical of handguns, and do not suffer reliability issues at all. My benchmark for the Taurus are the Berettas that I have and the Taurus stands shoulder to shoulder with them in performance and in finish? The Beretta isn't in the same universe!

PS, the PT92/99/100/101 put Taurus on the map, I've yet to see any other handgun come out of Taurus nearly as good.


----------



## BobbyJ

I have a PT 101 made in 1994 and a PT 1911 AR made in 2009. Both are extremely accurate and dependable. I got the PT 101 to carry while i had my 1911 customized to suit me, It similar to 1911 as can be carried condition one like the 1911.


----------

